# Music DL'ing



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Limewire is too risky.
any other options?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I use Ares you can download music and movies, it's pretty awesome it's totally legal too so no worries on that. It's all free and some times you can get movies before they hit the theater.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome thank you!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

do they normally take forever to search, or is mine just like that lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ohhhh its "connecting".
hurrryyyy uppp lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It kinda takes a minute but it works really good.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

still wont connect. maybe it hates me. i think thats it lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> still wont connect. maybe it hates me. i think thats it lol


Did you run the key to make it work it's like a weird computer song thing that unlocks the search.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

huh? how do you do that


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> huh? how do you do that


you have to get it off the ares galaxy web site I believe it's called the keygon. If you don't run it the search will stay locked.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

idk wtf i did. but it works now. will it do this everytime i start it up?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nvm i have to have an activation code lol.
awww


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> idk wtf i did. but it works now. will it do this everytime i start it up?


Nope it should work fine. It's the first set up that gets confusing but it should be fine if it works now.:woof: You can get pretty much any movie off there too. As soon as they hit theaters Ares has them some get on there before their release date too but make sure you read the comments cause people hide lots of sick stuff in there under movie titles LMAO


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Nope it should work fine. It's the first set up that gets confusing but it should be fine if it works now.:woof: You can get pretty much any movie off there too. As soon as they hit theaters Ares has them some get on there before their release date too but make sure you read the comments cause people hide lots of sick stuff in there under movie titles LMAO


Does this Ares work with iTunes?


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i pay for a site called rapidshare.. u can download movies,video games, computer programs music.. its like $40 for 3 months n its amazing man


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

download Vuze then visit torrentz.com

best part is, Vuze has a plug-in for the xbox 360... so anything i download i can watch or listen to on my tv


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

what u mean limewire is too risky. i've been using it for the past 4 years or so. never failed me.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sean used to use bearshare... I don't care for it much & it's pretty much the same as limewire. I'm too nervous to download music, I just do it old school & buy a cd if I really like the band.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ares is awesome guys you don't have to pay a thing for it and it works great. Oh yea if you want you can download this program called Convertex and that will take what ever movie you want off Ares and turn it in to DVD format so you can burn them. They work really good I use both programs a lot.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I only download from Vuze and Limewire. Its only risky if you share, thats how you get caught. Everytime I download anything it is moved from my comp and moved onto an external harddrive then deleted from the computer. I run CCleaner daily to make sure everything is wiped from my computer.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I also have Limewire Pro which is the "paid" version that I downloaded from Vuze


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> I also have Limewire Pro which is the "paid" version that I downloaded from Vuze


Have you tried Ares you don't have to pay and it's not illegal so no worries.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lime wire freezing ym computer up everytime i even start it up.
then it gets worse if i try to DL anything.
ares is pretty ok.
im having getting the songs i pick to actually DL. 2/3's of them say "connecting"


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Have you tried Ares you don't have to pay and it's not illegal so no worries.


Yea but not really a fan. I didnt pay for Limewire. I just got the "paid" version that I downloaded from Vuze for free. I dont use Limewire that much anymore unless there is songs that I cant find that are not in the albums that I download.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Yea but not really a fan. I didnt pay for Limewire. I just got the "paid" version that I downloaded from Vuze for free. I dont use wLimewire that much anymore unless there is songs that I cant find that are not in the albums that I download.


That's cool, the old version of Ares kinda sucked nut the new one is good I use it almost every day for movies. All the Disney movies for my kid and stuff like that.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> lime wire freezing ym computer up everytime i even start it up.
> then it gets worse if i try to DL anything.
> ares is pretty ok.
> im having getting the songs i pick to actually DL. 2/3's of them say "connecting"


You gotta pick the ones that have a + by the name, they have the most people if you get one that only has one user it might take a day or so


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> That's cool, the old version of Ares kinda sucked nut the new one is good I use it almost every day for movies. All the Disney movies for my kid and stuff like that.


I use Vuze for all my movies


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> You gotta pick the ones that have a + by the name, they have the most people if you get one that only has one user it might take a day or so


ahhhh i see!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

is there a way to copy them onto a cd?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Ares is awesome guys you don't have to pay a thing for it and it works great. Oh yea if you want you can download this program called Convertex and that will take what ever movie you want off Ares and turn it in to DVD format so you can burn them. They work really good I use both programs a lot.


How do you know it's not illegal? Just curious how it their kick backs work being it's free to the public?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> How do you know it's not illegal? Just curious how it their kick backs work being it's free to the public?


It's fee cause it doesn't get the movie from one place it gets little bits from a ton of places and puts them together. Its a bit torrent witch is legal.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> It's fee cause it doesn't get the movie from one place it gets little bits from a ton of places and puts them together. Its a bit torrent witch is legal.


Hmm... So they had to distort several original copyrighted files to make one 'generic' one I guess is what your saying. I checked out the site seems like a competent loophole but eventually something will give. Interesting though


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Hmm... So they had to distort several original copyrighted files to make one 'generic' one I guess is what your saying. I checked out the site seems like a competent loophole but eventually something will give. Interesting though


It takes like five minutes from one spot and then 5 from another and so on. Most of them are dvd copies with the credits and all and they look perfect you just have to read the comments. It will say DVD rip or CAM the cam is people siting in the theater recording some of them are really good but cams suck for the most part.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

there are also Telesync copies, which is basically a cam, but better sound quality


----------

